# Turboing a SR20DE and GA16DE! What Series, Brands are best for each engine?



## nathanklein (Mar 10, 2004)

*Whats a good Turbo for these seperate engines? I have bought a 1992 NX1600 and NX2000. I want to turbo both of them.

SR20DE is 5 Speed Manual

GA16DE is Automatic

Please let me know what Name and Model of Turbo is best for both engines. 

Also are these Electric Turbos/Superchargers what there all cracked up to be? Check them out, Let me know.*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=43983&item=2467517085


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

www.sr20forum.com - Check that for the turbo on the sr20, 
www.wes.nissanpower.com - check that site out, that guy has the most powerful GA16 at this point. (yes, it's turbo'd)

On the last thing, just search for about 5 minutes, and you'll find out how good those "superchargers" are.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok your new so I;m going to give you the benefit of the doubt. PLEASE search before you post and when you do post use the appropriate forum. You will get better answers to your questions. 

Moving to the forced induction forum.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

I put one on my friends civic and cut 1/2 second off of his 1/4 mile time and I personally gained 29 hp on the dyno at my friends hotrod shop

dude, i want to email this guy


----------



## nathanklein (Mar 10, 2004)

Chuck said:


> I put one on my friends civic and cut 1/2 second off of his 1/4 mile time and I personally gained 29 hp on the dyno at my friends hotrod shop
> 
> dude, i want to email this guy



Big Scam or worth the $? I was thinking about buying it just to see. Says it pushes 240 cfm, how many CFM does a decent size turbo push? Anyone know?


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

dont buy it. if it sounds to good to be ture it is. i have bought many things similar to that, the only thing i got out of it was $90 i could have used on something usefull and a good laughing at.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

dude, my comupter fan pushes 115CFM, and you can barely feel the wind comin off of it... 

to put you in perspective, heres waht you would feel if you installed it..

1: stupid, for buying a piece of trash
2: nothing, except probably less power


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

http://www.homemadeturbo.com/tech_projects/el_blower/index.html


----------

